# my progress on RatRodder's contest



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Yeah, my webcam ain't worth a shit. I was trying to capture the paint job. Black base with a gold (came out brownish over black) pearl and metalflake color. In the sun, the metalflake disappears and the pearl pops, in the shade, it's the opposite. The body is pretty much done, cleared and foiled, except for the hood, I messed the paint up around the ornament so I redid it today. 










Also, you can barely tell, but each letter on the rear quarter script (Bonneville) has been painted, i'm trying to perfect the method before I tell you about it.

K. Diaz

PS-so, do I win anything? :biggrin: just playin... 



Last edited by BigPoppa at Sep 12 2003, 01:08 PM


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Tight Paint Job....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dag65 (Jun 13, 2003)

Nice, thats the Bonnie that you had at my house a few weeks back right? Bring it to the meeting tonight


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

looks tight homie, you could probably take the win as it is right now.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

looks good


----------



## raiderz2001 (Dec 14, 2002)

looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

Whats up Poppa. That ride looks clean. What kind of paint/pearl did you use on it?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

duh, forgot to say that's a nail polish color.

K. Diaz


----------



## dag65 (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 12 2003, 03:22 PM
> *duh, forgot to say that's a nail polish color.
> 
> K. Diaz*


 oh yeah thats where tose big gold flakes in my airbrush came from LOL


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dag65+Sep 12 2003, 03:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dag65 @ Sep 12 2003, 03:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BigPoppa_@Sep 12 2003, 03:22 PM
> *duh, forgot to say that's a nail polish color.
> 
> K. Diaz*


oh yeah thats where tose big gold flakes in my airbrush came from LOL[/b][/quote]
Damn, I'm sorry, that flake is hard as hell to clean out, I ran thinner thru my airbrush for about 5 minutes straight and a couple still came flying out when I cleared.

More progress pics, finished chroming the undercarriage with Alclad, I also cleared a test body I done with gold flake.










Should be done soon!

K. Diaz


----------



## tonedeaf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 12 2003, 04:18 PM
> *More progress pics, finished chroming the undercarriage with Alclad,*


 thats the chrome and gold stuff that you find on pottery?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

no, it's a chrome paint

K. Diaz


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

whats up again poppa =) what size flake are you using? is it HoK dry flake?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

flake came in the nail polish, in the next pic, its HOK microflake.

K. Diaz


----------



## 64_impalas (Jun 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 13 2003, 06:06 AM
> *Yeah, my webcam ain't worth a shit. I was trying to capture the paint job. Black base with a gold (came out brownish over black) pearl and metalflake color. In the sun, the metalflake disappears and the pearl pops, in the shade, it's the opposite. The body is pretty much done, cleared and foiled, except for the hood, I messed the paint up around the ornament so I redid it today.
> 
> 
> ...


 hey what if ya added a few drops of gold into the black so it wasnt pure black and that could help bring out the gold pearl?? just a thought


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

The black was just the primer. I'm sure that it would have been more gold than brown if I had used a gold or silver base. Sort of like a candy, you can do all sorts of crazy stuff with diff basecoats

K. Diaz


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

lookin tight 

cant wait to see it done


----------

